# Rezepte: Verkauf und Droplist



## Pacmaniacer (16. September 2008)

Hallo Liebe Buffed User.

Da es ja bald losgeht wollte ich hier nen Sammelfred aufmachen damit jeder auf anblick sieht wer droppt noch rezepte oder wo bekommt man sonst noch Rezepte außer beim Trainer.

Diese Liste werde ich versuchen Ständig Up to Date zu halten damit man nicht 5000 post lesen muss.

Rezeptname:                  Ort:                     Wer Verkauft/droppt es:



Vielen Dank für eure unterstützung


----------



## wertzû (16. September 2008)

bhjklpöülokijhugtujikolpöüïuzgthf
dauhzdkajlpüdppaiuhdjnjaö¨daüd
adakldü^üpudhjakldfä¨d$ad
adas
dasdasdadasdaldhkaqedjphgb nakldöü'098o7zutgfv hnjköüä¨$^p'0o987u6tzfgvb



Das halt ich davon -.-


----------



## Dagonzo (16. September 2008)

Dafür gibts hier eine WoW-Datenbank wo, wer, was, droppt und mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit. Man soll ja nicht "close plz" schreiben ich tue es mal trotzdem^^


----------



## Dark Guardian (18. September 2008)

Das kann man amchen wenn WotLK draußen ist udn auch einige Leute was wissen...

@/close
Im Verzauberer Forum gibt es auch so einen Thread. Warum? Weil dieser übersichtlicher gegliedert ist als bei Buffed. Es ginge sogar noch besser mit farblichen Markierungen, aber das schien dem Ersteller wohl zu viel Arbeit zu sein... (ist übrigens ein sticky).

Sinn amcht es schon z.B.

Schriftrollen
....

Magierglyphen
....

Hexerglyphen
....

Nur solange das Spiel nciht erschienen ist und es so gut wie keine Rezepte außer die vom Lehrer gibt ist der Thread in der Tat unnötig. Vorallem wnen man als ERsteller selber nix dazu beiträgt außer die "Angaben" der anderen User einzutragen.


----------



## Vargad (19. September 2008)

Ich finde die Idee gut!

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach Rezepten, die man nicht vom Lehrer bekommt, damit man überhaupt mal auf 375+ kommt. Ansonsten bräuchte man ab 355 Nordend Kräuter und die gibts mit dem nächsten Patch noch nicht - den Beruf Schriftgelehrter allerdings schon.

Also wenn jemand weiß, wo man außer vom Lehrer noch Rezepte bekommt bitte her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (14. November 2008)

so ich pack mein ollen thread noch mal aus um zu gucken ob jemand schon was hat ^^


----------



## Dante_Dragon (15. November 2008)

da ich selber gerader erst 73 bin kann ich dir leider nicht sagen wie das mit Händlern in den großen gebieten ausschaut. Allerdings gibt es ja jetzt wieder so etwas wie den "Geistesblitz" für Glyphen bzw für Große Glyphen dort habe ich jetzt auch schon 2 Glyphen gelernt. Der Trainer in der Tundra/Fjord bringt einem keine weiteren Glyphen nach 400 bei und auch der Trainer in Dalaran nicht. Des weiteren denk ich das es keine BoE Glyphen Rezepte geben wird da selbst jetzt nach WotLK kein Raster für Schrifter Rezepte im AH aufgetaucht ist.


----------

